# Understanding the Cycle



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I was wondering, if your gonna let the tank cycle, and if it takes like 20 to 35days for it too happen, should you ever do a water change while this cycle is building up, or let the tank cycle, then do partital water changes.

Thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> or let the tank cycle, then do partital water changes.
> 
> Thanks










let the tank cycle itself .....by taking water out you are slowing the process down ..If a water change should be done it should be minimal..


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

unless you have fish in there which you shouldn't, dont do water changes. and follow what MR.HARLEY says


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you, thats what i figured.

Im doing more water tests today.. im defintly still cycling..

Nitrite = 0ppm
Nitrate = 0ppm
pH = 7.0 (*kinda tricky - looks like 7.6*) damm colors.
Ammo = 1.0 to 2.0


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

if possible, u could add some bio-spira to the mix, it would shorten your cycle by at the least half that!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

yes i tried to get it, but they didnt have it,, so i had to settle with "CYCLE" from nutrafin.

I know its crap :sad:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah just let it cycle. Changing the water would mess up the water.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yea, im just gonna let is cycle by itself.

I got my 3 super reds in there, they looking very healthy except for the big one,
where it look liked small bite on his Anal Fin. (nothing major)

So i got some ammo lock 2 and some aquarium salt and now i see new "fin skin" coming in already. So it looks like its healing nicley. Nothing big just a small bite.

Thanks again guys..









I know it would be hard for you too tell by my picture above, 
but what does the PH look like to you? 7.6? or 7.0?

Its the 2nd result to the right. (from left) just read top of card.


----------

